# Skilled Worker- Job Title vs Skills Required...



## ASF (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can offer any words of wisdom...

My husband is currently a Systems Engineer in the UK and has been for 10 years. This specific job is not one of the '38', however, many of his duties within this job fall under a title that *is* listed (does that make sense?!)

Would it be foolish (or wrong, even) to apply under the job listed on the 38 because he is qualified and able to complete it, despite his current job not having the *right* title.

We're just trying to work out how likely it is that we'll get accepted under his job as we score highly on all other areas.

Many thanks in advance!


----------

